# Sea France



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Booked with Sea France yesterday, going out January and back March. Could not believe the price. Kept having to check. We are paying £43.20 return (Saver going out and Flexible coming back). This of course does include the MHF discount.

I am sure we paid much more last year.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

How long is your truck Grouch?

Sounds pretty good to me.

(Not quite as good as the £23 return I got with Norfolkline this year, but I think that was a one-off!!) :? 

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We are going over with them on the 13th of next month, as you say they are cheap at the moment aren't they?
Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SeaFrance fares*

Cheapest fares I could find for my van - booked honestly at 9.00 metres was £62.50 return with P&O, £146 with the tunnel.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've booked for early April out, June return and they are much cheaper than either Norfolkline or P&O. We chose the flexible option too which is about £20 more expensive but means we can cancel without penalty: £63.20 all in ( van 6.5 m long) with a 10am departure both ends.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sometimes size matters.  

We're doing a "stocking up for Christmas" trip on Thursday - Norfolkline - £6 each way.i


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We're 6 metres.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the varied info.

I may hang on a little while in case Norfolkline come up with a "super special" again, like I mentioned earlier. Since we are genuinely under 6 metres we can take advantage of most of them.  

Doesn't pay to fib anyway, does it Russell? They get you at the check-in if you try it on too obviously. We were once stuck behind a "fibber" and he was eventually ( :roll: ) pulled to one side so the rest of us could go through.

I asked what the delay was and (surprisingly, perhaps) they told me! He had booked as almost two metres shorter that he really was. 8O 8O 

Dave


P.S. Just saw your reply Grouch. Thanks.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We just booked with Seafrance for van 6.6m out end of Feb return end of May for £66 saver and also booked a one way in August for £32 as a return was too far in advance to book. P&O and Norfolkline have been riduculous prices the last few years.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

P&O at Easter with a 7.5m van £67 return. Thats dead on easter as well as her indoors wortks in a school so we are tied to the school hols.

For August I have just paid £63 Return !!! 

I am sure I have paid more for a car in years past !!!


----------

